# John Deere + Boss = Bad Ass!!!



## FSUPERDUTY (Jan 1, 2003)

Snowmobiling in Northern Wisconsin today and ran across this groomer in Mercer,WI. They use the blades to pull snow back on the trail mainly in the corners.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

That looks like a wicked nice set up. I have all ways wanted to drag trails with a big groomer or a tractor with tracks.


----------



## PowersTree (Jan 9, 2006)

One min. I will upload a pic up the Straits Area club groomer. 

I really like this picture, because I have pics of the same tractor, in the same spot, when it was brand new, and I was up there alone with my 4 month old son.


----------



## StratfordPusher (Dec 20, 2006)

*Boss*



mercer_me;1403974 said:


> That looks like a wicked nice set up. I have all ways wanted to drag trails with a big groomer or a tractor with tracks.


IMO I would have thought that a 10' Vee would have been a better choice to cut through heavy drifts but what do I know ... lol


----------



## Red_Rattler (Feb 28, 2001)

negative! we wanna keep the snow ON the trails lol


----------



## StratfordPusher (Dec 20, 2006)

*Found our missing snow*



PowersTree;1403987 said:


> One min. I will upload a pic up the Straits Area club groomer.
> 
> I really like this picture, because I have pics of the same tractor, in the same spot, when it was brand new, and I was up there alone with my 4 month old son.


Looks like I found our missing snow, you guys are hoarding it to make snowmobiling trails.. don't you guys know there is a world wide snow recession going on ?

My aunt in Denmark says they are having the same weather as us, no snow.....

Now come on and share.... you have had you fun....tymusic


----------



## PowersTree (Jan 9, 2006)

Straits Area Snowmobile Club


----------



## cubanb343 (Dec 13, 2007)

4 months?! That kid is huge! 

I love seeing groomers


----------



## PowersTree (Jan 9, 2006)

It was brand new when he was 4months. He is now 5 years.


----------



## 87chevy (Mar 11, 2009)

Rather have the first one.. I hate JDs tracked tractors... Nice pics though!!


----------



## scholzee (Nov 9, 2001)

Is there a skid plate in the front of that JD groomer ?? looks like all the weight is near the nose of that rig ??


----------



## PowersTree (Jan 9, 2006)

The plate on the front of the one I posted is the front plow / grooming blade. 

It also has a sled groomer that is pulled behind it, almost like in the OP pictures.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

StratfordPusher;1403988 said:


> IMO I would have thought that a 10' Vee would have been a better choice to cut through heavy drifts but what do I know ... lol


Ya, a 10' V would be better I think. You could cut through drifts easier and you could scoop the snow and put it in an area that needs it.


----------



## edgeair (Sep 26, 2010)

FSUPERDUTY;1403967 said:


> Snowmobiling in Northern Wisconsin today and ran across this groomer in Mercer,WI. They use the blades to pull snow back on the trail mainly in the corners.


I like the tractor pics, but I must ask, what is that white stuff???  Not taken this year right? :laughing:


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

edgeair;1404272 said:


> I like the tractor pics, but I must ask, what is that white stuff???  Not taken this year right? :laughing:


The UP of Michigan has snow


----------



## South Seneca (Oct 22, 2010)

So, how many members in the club does it take to buy equipment like that?


----------



## PowersTree (Jan 9, 2006)

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1404325 said:


> The UP of Michigan has snow


The UP always has snow doesn't it???????


----------



## G.Landscape (Oct 20, 2011)

Definitely need to have scoop plows only!! don't want to be pushing snow offthe trails. Up here I have only ever seen bombardier or similar tracked machines with scoop plows.

Similar to this, but that's just a google image


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

PowersTree;1404354 said:


> The UP always has snow doesn't it???????


Umm...... No. LOL


----------



## StuveCorp (Dec 20, 2005)

I don't believe you that was in Wisconsin... Cool rig, I've seen some New Hollands set up with tracks but not with a blade.


----------



## S-205 (Feb 27, 2009)

Thats wicked! Cool picture


----------



## DareDog (Oct 22, 2007)

found online 2 of clubs on tughill use.


----------



## S-205 (Feb 27, 2009)

Whats with the cab on the side of the New Holland, for a passenger?


----------



## Timbercrk1 (Aug 21, 2007)

Love the pics. Miss riding Tug Hill bad. What kinda track kits are on there jd's? They dont look like mattracks?ussmileyflag


----------



## DareDog (Oct 22, 2007)

green JD is soucy tracks,


----------



## Deerewashed (Jan 13, 2010)

saw this on boss fb page....


----------



## treeman06 (Sep 26, 2006)

Who pays for that equipment?


----------



## SnowMatt13 (Jan 8, 2003)

I can't believe that there is snow somewhere


----------



## FSUPERDUTY (Jan 1, 2003)

treeman06;1404923 said:


> Who pays for that equipment?


 The money comes from club membership, snowmobile registration,out of state trail passes permits,donation's. I belong to a club in IL were I live,A club in central WI were my parents have a cabin and to IL snowmobile association, WI snowmobile association and MI snowmobile association.


----------



## twincityerosion (Aug 14, 2010)

check out:
www.johnsonharvesting.com

they have some pics of a case IH quad trac with a groomer!!


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

SnowMatt13;1404963 said:


> I can't believe that there is snow somewhere


Couple friends of mine just got back (as in yesterday) from Land O Lakes/ Boulder Junction area and had lake effect up there to an extent. They rode into the UP some and were greeted with a heavy snow storm dumping upwards of a foot of powder on them.

... And we got nothing here.


----------



## 87chevy (Mar 11, 2009)

twincityerosion;1405132 said:


> check out:
> www.johnsonharvesting.com
> 
> they have some pics of a case IH quad trac with a groomer!!


They're like 30 miles from me! Thumbs Up


----------



## FSUPERDUTY (Jan 1, 2003)

Mark13;1405172 said:


> Couple friends of mine just got back (as in yesterday) from Land O Lakes/ Boulder Junction area and had lake effect up there to an extent. They rode into the UP some and were greeted with a heavy snow storm dumping upwards of a foot of powder on them.
> 
> ... And we got nothing here.


 9'' in Boulder junction WI ,16'' in Bergland MI (Lake Goegibic area)


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

FSUPERDUTY;1405415 said:


> 9'' in Boulder junction WI ,16'' in Bergland MI (Lake Goegibic area)


They went to Bond Falls.


----------

